# Н.Ризоль "Принципы пятипальцевой аппликатуры..." 1977



## rodiongork (6 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые знатоки!

Любопытный вопрос задал некий иностранец. Ищет (в электронном виде) некую книжку - погуглив я заподозрил что имеется в виду: "Принципы применения пятипальцевой аппликатуры на баяне" автор Н. Ризоль

если у кого-то есть и это не является секретом который нельзя доверять иностранцам, поделитесь пожалуйста


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2017)

*rodiongork*, а "Школа" Семенова не о том ли?


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Янв 2017)

rodiongork/ писал:


> Уважаемые знатоки!
> 
> Любопытный вопрос задал некий иностранец. Ищет (в электронном виде) некую книжку - погуглив я заподозрил что имеется в виду: "Принципы применения пятипальцевой аппликатуры на баяне" автор Н. Ризоль
> 
> ...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (6 Янв 2017)

У меня есть эта книга Ризоля, но только в бумажном виде. Сканировать не буду - умолять бесполезно!


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> У меня есть эта книга Ризоля, но только в бумажном виде. Сканировать не буду - умолять бесполезно!


Вот спасибо мил человек! Теперь знать будем и это знание нам будет утешением... Есть таки книжка такая...


----------



## grigoriys (6 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (06.01.2017, 23:54) писал:


> умолять бесполезно!


книжка такая действительно есть, только в ней страниц 400 наверное. Накладно сканировать)) там есть варианты аппликатурных решений, например, для "Сюиты" Холминова, Сонаты h-moll Чайкина и т.д. и т.п. Актуальных и знаковых пьес на момент написания этой монографии.


----------



## rodiongork (7 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> *rodiongork*, а "Школа" Семенова не о том ли?


Хех, мой продвинутый уровень познаний в теме к сожалению не дает мне возможности ответить на такой вопрос 

Но я тоже заподозрил что вероятно должны быть "производные" от нее. Задумчиво читаю аннотации к разным "школам..." и "самоучителям..." интересно так, хе-хе 

Цитата:


> Накладно сканировать))


да я тож думаю не стоит - так для человека будешь ковыряться, сканировать - а он скажет "спасибо" и забудет зачем ему было нужно )


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (7 Янв 2017)

grigoriys (07.01.2017, 00:48) писал:


> книжка такая действительно есть, только в ней страниц 400 наверное. Накладно сканировать))


 Чуть поменьше - 279 страниц. Издательство Советский композитор, 1977 год. Тираж - 13000 экз. 
Именно накладно. Мне совершенно не жалко, но я замучаюсь её сканировать. Может во всём русскоязычном мире найдётся ещё один человек, у которого она есть в цифровом виде?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (7 Янв 2017)

grigoriys (07.01.2017, 00:48) писал:


> там есть варианты аппликатурных решений, например, для "Сюиты" Холминова, Сонаты h-moll Чайкина и т.д. и т.п. Актуальных и знаковых пьес на момент написания этой монографии.


 О том что там есть - страшно рассказывать. Только мне показалось, что всё рассчитано на 4-х рядный баян. Именно такой изображён на фотографиях.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (7 Янв 2017)

Ещё умиляет цена - 1р. 89к.


----------



## grigoriys (7 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (07.01.2017, 15:08) писал:


> Чуть поменьше - 279 страниц


я помню что книга была реально толстая, иллюстрации, обложка и все такое. при наличии свободного времени и огромного желания ознакомиться можно. еще у Ризоля в соавторстве с Яшкевичем издавалась "школа ДВОЙНЫХ НОТ для баяна"


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (7 Янв 2017)

grigoriys (07.01.2017, 16:00) писал:


> еще у Ризоля в соавторстве с Яшкевичем издавалась "школа ДВОЙНЫХ НОТ для баяна"


 И эта есть. Вот её я как ни странно купил раньше и штудировал.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Янв 2017)

книга это конечно хорошо, но на игру она не повлияет, хоть 5-ю хоть 3-мя пальцами... только желание, своя голова и постоянные занятия от зари и до зари... хотя можно еще книг прикупить разных авторов и...молиться , молиться, молиться...может снизойдет


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Янв 2017)

Что ж вы мучаетесь-то - сканировать - не сканировать, повлияет - не повлияет. Кому надо (кто хочет), тот и бумажную книгу купит. Простой поиск показывает, что такое есть. 
http://www.libex.ru/detail/book259029.html
http://www.alib.ru/au-rizolnmn/nm-principy_primeneniya_pyatipalnmncevoj_applikatu
ry_bayane/
Ну, а кого не устраивает цена в неполных 2 р., там сейчас стоит цена, более соответствующая вашим представлениям о ней.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (7 Янв 2017)

*GrigoryFainshtein*, вот и прекрасно. Тем, кому действительно надо - купят и отсканируют.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (8 Янв 2017)

Dmvlad (07.01.2017, 20:50) писал:


> книга это конечно хорошо, но на игру она не повлияет, хоть 5-ю хоть 3-мя пальцами... только желание, своя голова и постоянные занятия от зари и до зари... хотя можно еще книг прикупить разных авторов и...молиться , молиться, молиться...может снизойдет


 Ты смотри, как запел... Седуксенчику выпей и иди спать. А то перенапряжешься не дай бог или рубин сломается...


----------



## Dmvlad (9 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008/ писал:


> Ты смотри, как запел... Седуксенчику выпей и иди спать. А то перенапряжешься не дай бог или рубин сломается..


Продолжайте в таком же духе, на Руси вас юродивых обижать - это был великий грех, потому я промолчу в ответ...


----------



## rodiongork (9 Янв 2017)

Эгей, уважаемые знатоки, ну вы чего-то разбушевались. Наверное не стоит эскалировать бурю в стакане 

Цитата:


> вот и прекрасно. Тем, кому действительно надо - купят и отсканируют.


да, я тоже нашел что в бумажном виде можно купить - думаю, предложу автору вопроса помощь в пересылке бумажного экземпляра - а там пусть сам сканирует если охота 

спасибо за всяческие подсказки!


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Апр 2017)

rodiongork () писал:Цитата:

Но я тоже заподозрил что вероятно должны быть "производные" от нее. Задумчиво читаю аннотации к разным "школам..." и "самоучителям..." интересно так, хе-хе 

Цитата:Накладно сканировать))да я тож думаю не стоит - так для человека будешь ковыряться, сканировать - а он скажет "спасибо" и забудет зачем ему было нужно )*                                                            rodiongork, * -  Здравствуйте!Разбирая свой архив,встретилась брошюра  автора O.Шарова  (Особенности апликат.мышления на 5 и 6 рядном баяне).Не грех и вглянуть.С уважением  - Кosthenko/


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (19 Апр 2017)

rodiongork/ писал:


> Уважаемые знатоки!
> 
> Любопытный вопрос задал некий иностранец. Ищет (в электронном виде) некую книжку - погуглив я заподозрил что имеется в виду: "Принципы применения пятипальцевой аппликатуры на баяне" автор Н. Ризоль
> 
> если у кого-то есть и это не является секретом который нельзя доверять иностранцам, поделитесь пожалуйста


На сайте букинистических книг LIbtx.ru видел эту книгу и как раз в электронном виде.


----------

